# tank in the shed moss wanted



## somethingfishy (27 Jun 2012)

Got a spare tank sitting round and most of the bits and pieces needed to set up a low budget low tech tank in my shed.
scavanged some wood from a military shooting range (unknown at the time) with easerthe geaser, so i thought i might try putting together another tank   

i think it will be a bit like putting a meal together from leftovers when you come home drunk from the pub   

haha looks like my wife will finally get me out of the house and into the shed!

Hoping to grow some mosses in there, I have loads of willow moss to put in ... but if anyone has any other moss going spare or for sale that would be great   

If it works i will later add some shrimp and hopefully create something nice to look at in my man cave.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 Jun 2012)

thats handy bud, i can start to grow some java for the next scape


----------



## tim (29 Jun 2012)

lucky git havin a shed (live in a flat myself) i'll have some peacock moss in a couple of weeks if you want some mate
i would kill for my own shed


----------



## somethingfishy (29 Jun 2012)

tim said:
			
		

> lucky git havin a shed (live in a flat myself) i'll have some peacock moss in a couple of weeks if you want some mate
> i would kill for my own shed



haha I always wanted a shed until i realised the wife expected me to spend most of my time in it   

some peacock moss would be great thanks ... im hoping the moss's will do well in this set up, then hopefully i can gift moss to members here


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Jun 2012)

I'm a firm believer; every man should have a shed; it's their birthright!  And it gets us out from under. Give me a few weeks and I might have some Java for you...if you want it that is.


----------



## somethingfishy (29 Jun 2012)

That would be awesome thanks troi ... haha your right    Got my shed, have run power to it, got a tank in there, got a comfy chair and a shelf for my pfk lol all i need now is to get a life


----------



## Iain Sutherland (30 Jun 2012)

+ kettle 
+ beer fridge


----------



## tim (2 Jul 2012)

pm your address mate and ill get that peacock moss in the post


----------



## dean (17 Jan 2013)

Any pics yet ? I'm doing something along the same lines the lounge, need plants that's the sticky point


----------



## jack-rythm (17 Jan 2013)

Troi said:


> I'm a firm believer; every man should have a shed; it's their birthright!  And it gets us out from under. Give me a few weeks and I might have some Java for you...if you want it that is.


Before I design my self a house I will find a plot where I can have a man only shed  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kirk (21 Jan 2013)

You must have a good shed I built my own from old floor ( pine t&g and 3x2.) mine gets too cold in the winter and too hot in the summer to put a fish tank in there.nice idea being able to escape and get time to yourself to think.


----------



## dean (5 Feb 2013)

Kap K the key to a good shed is polystyrene sheets 2" thick (minimum) keep constant temperature all year round


----------



## kirk (5 Feb 2013)

I think I need to insulate my house first, I can't see me getting away with doing the shed first but I know what your saying . id like to build a bigger shed and put one of my stoves I make in there.


----------



## dean (8 Feb 2013)

Perhaps say that it's a marketing necessity 
Love to see some pics of the stoves


----------



## kirk (8 Feb 2013)

dean said:


> Perhaps say that it's a marketing necessity
> Love to see some pics of the stoves


. The one in my avitar was one I made motorbike themed. I only make them to keep me busy, most have been gifts for family and friends. if I had a plasma cutter I'd do a fish theme one. its hard going with a small grinder to do the round doors.


----------



## dean (8 Feb 2013)

Put up some pics in the off topic section


----------

